# Mataorda island for sale?



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

Saw this on the classifieds any info on this sale? I always saw houses on it but wondered who owned it. Anyone checked into it?


----------



## west bay chaser (May 3, 2005)

I remember a parcel was put up for sale about 15 years ago. It was sold "undivided intrest" at a very low price, you could buy as much of that parcel as you wanted for so much $ per acre. If someone bought 10 acres they can sell that divided into whatever portions they want. They might sell 39 one quarter acre sections at whatever price they can get and still have use of that part of the island. I have some undivided intrest land and that is how ours works.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

It's not the island, it's Matagorda peninsula, which runs form the Colorado River to the big jetties and there to Pass Cavallo. It's a private land trust that you buy share in. You can build where ever you want.


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

So you just pick out a spot and build a little fishing shack or something. Have you looked into it. Now I am curious any other info would be appreciated?


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I did check into it, AND asked around......from what I was told the island has the HIGHEST per capita of rattlesnake population in the state. Also, I was told that it's extremely primitive


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Undivided interest*



day18 said:


> So you just pick out a spot and build a little fishing shack or something. Have you looked into it. Now I am curious any other info would be appreciated?


Problem is that anyone that has undivided interest in the property can use your house without your permission and if you try to lock them out then they can bring a cause of action for ouster lawsuit against the one that locked them out. They can also split their 1 acre into 1/100th of an acre and sell them off and the guy that purchase's it has just as much rights on the whole place as the guy that has 100 acres. Stay away from the undivided interest it is bad new's, and sooner or later later there will be problems with this Island when enough people get involved and figure out the rules of undivided interest.


----------



## day18 (Dec 1, 2005)

ok thanks just love to fish west bay and thought it would be cool to have a place to stay over there. I could see some serious issues with it though thanks for the info.


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

*Island Retreat and Cattle Ranch*

Matagorda Island Belong to Toddie Lee Wynne,and TLW III,,in the 70's
They were in the Oil Buisness, and also they owned 5-6 Hotels,,and Part of the Dallas Cowboys,,,

I went to Military School with one Of their Sons ,Jimmy,,

It was a Working Ranch when I visited in '71 and'72
I shot My first buck there, Christmas of '72

We Flew on an old DC-3 twin engine from Love Field In Dallas.
There was an Airstrip to land on there.

The Beach combing was Really Cool as Everything that Washed up,,
Was there Until the Owners(or Ranch hands) Found it...

I thought they sold it to The state of texas?,, cant, remember,,,

Pat


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

i'd buy a 10th there just to able to hunt it.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Chula Vista , The Wynne Ranch consisted of the lower or western end of the Island (approx. half of the island). The northern end , where the Airforce base was located was comandered from the Hawse family at the start of WW 2 . It (Toddie Lee Wynne Ranch) was sold to the Nature Conservancy (sp) who gave , traded or sold it to the State of Texas in the early 90's. It is now part of the Aransas Wild Life Refuge. The only people that can use the bunkhouse or landing strip are guests of the Nature Consrv.

The ground that is for sale is on the penisulua not the island. It has been for sale since the 80's. The starting price back then was $2K for 1 ac of undivided intrest


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

A undivided interest in a limited amount of land between the Matagorda Ship Channel and Pass Cavallo - Decros Point area is available. 

No insurance is available - you really do not own any particular part of the land. If you build a camp - you do it at your own risk. No fresh water or electricity is available. 

Russel Cain Realtors out of Port Lavaca can get you more information.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Just lease it.*



Hotrod said:


> i'd buy a 10th there just to able to hunt it.


Actually if you just knew someone that had any part of the undiveded interest they could lease you hunting and fishing rights on the property for $1 a year, not exclusive because all the other owners could lease it as well, No other owners could run you off as long as you had the lease agreement with you, The other owners could only sue for their part of the monies that the lease generated, Which once they divided that $1 up would be way less than penny.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i'd be very cautious about buying a piece. sooner or later the health department will ask what kind of sewer system you have...and you might not have one that is "approved" because you might not can get a permit for the system there. maybe i'm just over-cautious...too many potential downsides.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I know the Matagorda County Commisioner and the county line is at Pass Cavallo. He told me that sooner or later he'll have to enforce the septic tank laws that everyone else who owns land in Matagorda County has to obey.

It's going to be expensive and it's going to be a real pain to get done on the peninsula.

Oh and FYI...whatever you build there is just temporary; a hurricane or a good tropical storm will remove whatever you put there.

Red, doesn't Stoval and Cullen still own a bunch of the peninsula?

TH


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Huebner Family owned it for years and were selling 1 acre undivided interest for 1k during the 80 and 90's


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

I really thought that Russell Huebner's family owned it. I know they have cattle on the island.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

The Huebner family is a large family. They and the Cullens own most of that land. One of the family is selling that land, but without partitioning I don't know how he has title to any of it. Supposedly, you get a title for a small amount and an undivided interest in some 8000 acres. You are smoking opium if you think that land can't be taken from you.!tuna!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

jeffsfishin said:


> Actually if you just knew someone that had any part of the undiveded interest they could lease you hunting and fishing rights on the property for $1 a year, not exclusive because all the other owners could lease it as well, No other owners could run you off as long as you had the lease agreement with you, The other owners could only sue for their part of the monies that the lease generated, Which once they divided that $1 up would be way less than penny.


Jeff, you know anyone. I'll split that lease with you


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Just find some partners to split it with you.*



Hotrod said:


> Jeff, you know anyone. I'll split that lease with you


Actually I don't, But if you had 10 buddies that were interested you could all go in on 1 acre, whatever % undivided interest that might be, Now let the guy that hold's the new deed split that 1 acre into 10, 1/10 acre's (No surveys needed). Now deed those parts to each partner, now you all are owners in whole 8000 acre tract and can do whatever you want, build wherever you want. You have just as much rights as any other owners, Rather they have 50% undivided interest or 1/10000th interest.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I own 1 acre and I bought it from the Hubner Family. I plan to put a fishing cabin out there one day.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> I own 1 acre and I bought it from the Hubner Family. I plan to put a fishing cabin out there one day.


 Your deal may be different, but If your are in on the the undivided interest property you cannot claim for your very own a single inch of physical land, You own a very small percentage of undivided interest in the whole place, If you build in that acreage that is undivided, anyone that has interest can use that house and you can't legally stop them. The guy selling this land on Craigslist is misleading people into thinking they can have a 1/4 acre of their very own, and that just is not the way it works in undivided interest.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I know the family that owns the house right where the concrete wall is. They have had that place for years and have never had a problem. They have a deep well, solar power and a generator. I think most people are good people and wouldn't break into someones place and use it as their own. As soon as I can afford to put something out there I'm going to do it.


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*My Texas Beach*

I think this is the link I saw on craigslist a few months ago about the island. I think you buy a little piece of land that you can build on but it looks very primitive. Kind of like the floating cabins I doubt this will last long and after a storm you will have to rebuild since there is absolutly no protection. I would guess rattlesnakes would also be bad around here.

Jimmy

http://www.mytexasbeach.com/


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

What makes you think that whichever member of the Huebner family you bought from has clear title to the property you bought. Was the property partitioned by a court? How many members of the Huebner family are there?


BIG Flat Skiff said:


> I own 1 acre and I bought it from the Hubner Family. I plan to put a fishing cabin out there one day.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I bought it thru a realator and have the legal papers on my acre.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> I bought it thru a realator and have the legal papers on my acre.


If it say's nothing of undivided interest, and has the Lon, lat of your acre you are in the clear.


----------



## kingfisherred (Aug 12, 2005)

Kinda funny reading this thread because a fellow that I work with bought like .017 percent undivided interest last year in this same 5000 acre tract, he broke that down into 10 seperate pieces sold 9 of them and claims he tripled his money plus he kept the one for himself to still have access to the property to build him a cabin.
He said the same thing about people still having just as much rights to build or do whatever as any other owners of the property no matter how big or small of percentage they own it's all the same. So I can see it eventually being a problem when enough people get involved.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

jeffsfishin said:


> Your deal may be different, but If your are in on the the undivided interest property you cannot claim for your very own a single inch of physical land, You own a very small percentage of undivided interest in the whole place, *If you build in that acreage that is undivided, anyone that has interest can use that house and you can't legally stop them. *The guy selling this land on Craigslist is misleading people into thinking they can have a 1/4 acre of their very own, and that just is not the way it works in undivided interest.


I would strongly suggest using anyone else property. There is a thing called common courtesy. Go mess with someone stuff out there and see what happens. Bad idea. Everybody looks out after everybody else stuff out there.

The island has eyes.


----------



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

Been to this island with the family that owns it. I used to date one of their daughters when I was in high school. I went with her to this island and they had 3 houses on it then and she told me they were going to build at least one more. The houses were for the grandparents, aunts, uncles etc. We had a great time out there, good fishing and hunting. Never saw any deer but plenty of hogs. I never saw a single snake the times I was there and I was all over that island. I am sure they are there somewhere but I didn't find any. The house we stayed in was the newest one and didn't have electrical run so we slept with windows open. Well I got too hot and went and slept on the porch in the wind, I woke up with a pair of scorpions on my chest. Great feeling right...LOL


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Question: Is one of these Huebner's a lawyer in Bay City?

We inherited pieces of land out on that area. We were told that back when our Father bought it he was apart of a whole lot of people that wanted to be able to stop big developements getting in there and building hotels, motels, and all the stuff you see on the Florida coast. The more people that owned a piece the less likely you would have all agree to sell. We were told we can go out there any time we wanted, We were told that only who ever owned a piece can go out there.
Never thought much of it till this post.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*An definition of undivided interest*

Here is something I found from a lawfirm on Undivided interest...

*Where Is My 1 Acre Of Land?:

*My partner and I have both encountered the situation where an unhappy couple drops by our offices saying that they thought they bought an acre of land through a magazine advertisement, but now they're being told that their 1 acre does not exist. They want us to help them find their property or to sue the *#$)# that sold the property to them. Sometimes we can help them with a lawsuit; however, if they bought an undivided interest...we can't help them find their 1 acre.
*
What Did I Just Buy?:

* Here's a situation that some of you may have run into when buying real estate online or through advertisements in newspapers or magazines. You hear about a great deal on a piece of land--e.g., 100 acres 1/100 undivided interest for only $5,000!!! The next thing you know is that you are headed down to see your 1 acre of land only to find out that it does not exist. You didn't buy 1 acre of land. Instead, you bought a 1/100 common interest in the entire 100 acres.

If you buy a 1/100 undivided interest in real estate, here is what you own: You have a 1/100 ownership as a tenant in common with the other holders in the entire parcel of real estate--i.e., you get to share!

*What Can I Do With It?:

* So, if you don't own an acre of land...what do you own? You own the right to use--in common with the other 99 shares of interest--the entire 100 acres. You can camp on it, build on it, mine it, etc.--just like you owned the entire thing. The catch is...so can the holders of the other 99 shares of interest. And if you improve the real property, that improvement inures to the benefit of all owners--e.g., if you build a house on the property, it's not just your house!

This means that an undivided interest is not always a bad purchase. You can think of it as a timeshare. You might be interested in having 100 acres of land to hike on and camp on and might not mind if a limited number of other people have access. However, if you're planning on building your retirement home on an undivided interest...you're building on a bed of sand.


----------



## Waterdog0103 (11 mo ago)

I know this thread is Very old, but if you goggle about M.penn. There is a full web site about the sale of land there by undivided interest you get a warranty deed. And it’s not by the acre it’s 1/4 acre, I know I have a 1/4 acre(cost) me $2500.00. Worth it, I live in Palacios Tx. I moved down here from ft.worth. The man who can sell it to you is Dave, he’s a friend of Willie Nelson.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Man lots of good old posters on this thread.


----------

